# Blackberry Kush



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Dec 24, 2009)

Just pulled these after 36 hours darkness at 56 days of flower. They reak and are solid as hell, and a breeze to trim if you don't mind having to clean your scissors and fingers constantly becuz of the resin...


----------



## 2Wicked (Dec 25, 2009)

wow that's absolutely gorgeous 

enjoy her :smoke1:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 25, 2009)

very nice buds !


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks! This is my first run at her, but I hope to get a larger yield with the next batch. I'll submit more pictures of the dried buds.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm following up with the dry pictures. I got 3 different phenos, so there may have been a mixup on the labeling of the clones. Here are the two favorites of mine. The first 3 are from the plant pictured above. The second set, from a plant that took off on me because it was at the center of the show so I had to bend it and train it a bit which caused the buds to spike on top. At any rate, it stressed the plant into producing even more resin.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

well now you wont get bored with only one type.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice one!
I've been to Garberville. It was the only place where I ever shot a single-break pool game. Of course I was pretty high at the time. What a place that is. Half redneck, half oldskool hippie.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jan 17, 2010)

tried the 2nd pheno today, it started as a racing high, stoned out of my mind! I went to sleep, woke up, and I'm still high! The best thing about it is that I was able to stretch to relieve some back pain, so there's definite medicinal value.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 17, 2010)

Splendid.  What kind of light did you have on those?


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jan 17, 2010)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Splendid.  What kind of light did you have on those?


Thanks A Y...I have 1000w  Sunmaster HPS with a Hydrofarm SGW mounted to a 6ft Intellidrive light rail that rides about 18in above the canopy.


----------



## kalikisu (Jan 18, 2010)

nice buds bud.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks alot kali


----------



## HATCH (Jan 18, 2010)

Congrat's On A Great Grow, & Happy Smoke'nnn..


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Hatch...more to come, pullin down 2 more tonight, probly the best so far.


----------



## HATCH (Jan 19, 2010)

That Sounds Great, Can't Wait To See It & Hear About It.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jan 20, 2010)

More Blackberry Please! The first plant reaked of fuelie dank grapeness. Wow, can't wait to let er rip.   The second girl was equally impressive with the same bouquet and resin encrusted solid Kush goodness. I'll load some dry pictures next time.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Feb 3, 2010)

This batch is sooo dank. The longer i have it, the more i begin to understand what she likes and what she needs....


----------



## CaliWizard (Feb 3, 2010)

so colorful!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 3, 2010)

just beatufiul...I bought some at the club and it was a deep deep eggplant purple..stuning bud!!!


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 3, 2010)

that is some nice lookin bud murder, both on the plant and dry . congrats and enjoy.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Feb 4, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> just beatufiul...I bought some at the club and it was a deep deep eggplant purple..stuning bud!!!


I bought an eighth from Sonoma Co. and it was totally black with a flood of chrystals all over. Thanks, that's the reason I snatched it up when  it was available.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 5, 2010)

420 Murder Ln Garberville said:
			
		

> This batch is sooo dank. The longer i have it, the more i begin to understand what she likes and what she needs....



that's what's up!

beautiful nugs! enjoy..


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Chuck, I'm tryin! The weird thing is that I get different phenos off of the same mother! Weird. I just pulled a couple down tonight and....different pheno! My favorite is the last one, the "smelly dank" one because of the color and smell, not to mention the high. But this most recent one, which I'll post soon, has the larger yield that I desire, loaded with crusty trichs, but lacks in overall coloring. More to come...


----------



## 1hit1der (Feb 6, 2010)

420 Murder Ln Garberville said:
			
		

> Thanks Chuck, I'm tryin! The weird thing is that I get different phenos off of the same mother! Weird. I just pulled a couple down tonight and....different pheno! My favorite is the last one, the "smelly dank" one because of the color and smell, not to mention the high. But this most recent one, which I'll post soon, has the larger yield that I desire, loaded with crusty trichs, but lacks in overall coloring. More to come...


 

SWEEEEET, I'll be right over........


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Feb 8, 2010)

1hit1der said:
			
		

> SWEEEEET, I'll be right over........


Totally!


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 9, 2010)

Yessir,

    Nice work, I'm betting they are as tasty as they look.

smoke in peace
KK


----------



## jwnich93 (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful buds, have fun smoking


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Feb 15, 2010)

Yep! thanks alot guys, I'm really enjoying this strain!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 26, 2010)

Well done, thanks for the pics!


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks alot my Budder! I have more good things to come with the BK


----------



## lespaullover (Mar 7, 2010)

420 Murder Ln Garberville said:
			
		

> Just pulled these after 36 hours darkness at 56 days of flower. They reak and are solid as hell, and a breeze to trim if you don't mind having to clean your scissors and fingers constantly becuz of the resin...




Question from a hopeful first timer here  --  how much does a SINGLE plant like the one pictured in the OP smell?  I live in an upstairs apartment.  

The 1st floor of the house is 1 large, 2-bedroom APT and the 2nd floor is divided into 2 seperate, 1 bedrooms.

I'm 22 years old now and have been wanting to grow for a long time.  Haven't gotten the chance in the 2 years since I moved out of my parent's place but I'm ready to give it another go  --  just one plant for myself.

Finally  --  what are the legal ramifications of a neighbor seeing my plant through a window and calling the cops?  I plan on setting up in the back corner of my living room and hanging a white sheet around it as a reflector; however their is an office high-rise across the street from us and if I open ANY of my shades they can see right in from the offices (including the balcony where all the employees go to smoke~)


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 8, 2010)

now this is just my opinion: you should be safe from too much smell with one big plant as long as the room doesn't get too hot during lights on in the flowering stage. Some factors that add to the smell are a sizeable number of plants, brushing against the plants thus releasing the beautiful fragrance, and allowing the heat from the room to kinda "soften" the chrystally thc on board resulting in an odor (think locker room with the steamy showers on). All of theses factors can be nixed with a proper charcoal filter and fan to scrub the air in your room before exhausting it. As far as that building is concerned maybe a grow tent would do the trick or you can by some 4x8 insulating foam board from home Depot, etc. and build a structure around it. Both of theses remedies would result in keeping your light reflecting from the walls back onto the plant. Hope I answered all your questions.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

congrats, nice budz!


----------

